# Windows 10 question



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

just a quick question about windows 10 when I type Slmgr.Vbs / dlv it says remaining windows rearm count 1000 what does that mean


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It seems that it is the amount of times you can extend the grace period of the license until you activate it, though I normally see 2 or 3 for that. If it's 1000 I assume you have activated the license?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes it is activated so why is there a rearm count at all


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My work computer has it too, but has more information as it is a volume license. I think it's there because its part of the design of the script. Maybe it's set to 1001 to signify it's an active license?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Also unrelated question do you know what the difference is between windows 10 home vs pro


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

User55555555587 said:


> Also unrelated question do you know what the difference is between windows 10 home vs pro


I think more admin/security options. Pro has BitLocker Encryption available, for example.


----------

